# Cleaning aluminum



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My "97 aluminum trailer could use some cleaning and my polling platform that has pitting on the tubes. Thought about just sanding it down to make it brushed. On the trailer i have a power washer i could use


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

This worked really well on my last trailer. Use it fairly strong with a spray bottle. I got it from Lowe's.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

It went from looking like this:










To this.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have that much time to waste polishing, come down here and I can find something to occupy your time.

Use flitz on the platform


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> If you have that much time to waste polishing, come down here and I can find something to occupy your time.
> 
> Use flitz on the platform


Thats a good idea. Hope i can fing my tube of Flitz


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> It went from looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 77360
> 
> ...


Thanks. My "97 trailer is a Loadmaster. Does yours have 13" wheels?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

It did. 
I have a Rolls Axle now with a removable tongue so I can park in my garage. 
The Rolls has 15" on it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> It did.
> I have a Rolls Axle now with a removable tongue so I can park in my garage.
> The Rolls has 15" on it


Cool mine has a torsion axle but I still have the 13"


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> It went from looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 77360
> 
> ...


i looked up Lowes and the search didnt find it. And Amazon was out of it


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought mine from the Lowe's in Riverview. 
You're not in the Tampa area, are you? 
If you are, you're more than welcome to borrow mine


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> I bought mine from the Lowe's in Riverview.
> You're not in the Tampa area, are you?
> If you are, you're more than welcome to borrow mine


Thanks for all your help 
No I’m 9 or10 hours away from you in GA


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for all your help
> No I’m 9 or10 hours away from you in GA


Well, that's not gonna work to well. 
That is, unless you have some hogs that need to be shot. If so, I'll be right there and I'll bring the cleaner with me.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> Well, that's not gonna work to well.
> That is, unless you have some hogs that need to be shot. If so, I'll be right there and I'll bring the cleaner with me.


No hogs on my 3 acres. Just lots of whitetail deer passing through and eating our shrubs. I planing on. Putting up my climber next season


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> No hogs on my 3 acres. Just lots of whitetail deer passing through and eating our shrubs. I planing on. Putting up my climber next season


Plant radish in a flowerbed and use a upstairs bedroom window with your bow. 

Just sayin Permit, just sayin.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Plant radish in a flowerbed and use a upstairs bedroom window with your bow.
> 
> Just sayin Permit, just sayin.


I've had them within range of my back deck


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I've had them within range of my back deck


Sounds like you could use a hand with those deer!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Nevr-Dull


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

krash said:


> Nevr-Dull


For the deer? Shiny antlers and hooves?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

* Krash is having a NEVER-DULL party.*


----------

